
I Hate TypeScript - ausjke
https://gist.github.com/amcdnl/b52e9dd11850eeb8de8f
======
theklr
Just note this is from 2016, although a lot has changed TS is transparent
about their changes if your looking for them. However this is a YMMV argument,
hence why most publishers in the JS community. If you understand where JS
drops and TS picks up then usually it's great, but if you're trying to force
JS into a strongly typed language... you get this.

